# Smoked Ring Bologna



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2011)

Used Beach Wood. Over smoked it. Good for beans now, that's about it. Too bitter on its own. Mustard didn't help the taste ether.

















Chicken and baked beans for supper tonight.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 27, 2011)

How sad sure looks good. Maybe you could skin it and just eat the middle.


----------



## muddave (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 28, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> How sad sure looks good. Maybe you could skin it and just eat the middle.



Nope, tried that. Made a batch of beans with it. They came out great. Beans sucked up some of the smoke. Kind of nice when you can make something with your screw up.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 28, 2011)

Was it right out of the fridge when you put it on?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 28, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Was it right out of the fridge when you put it on?



Yup. Think that's where I went wrong right off the start. I also know I used WAY too much wood in the box. A little goes a hell of a long way in that thing. I'm learning.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup...cold meat loves to suck in the smoke.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 28, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I had to use a number 10 can of bushes, and a number 5 can of Grandma Browns, about 2 cups molasses, and ketchup and brown sugar to tone it down.   
Live and learn. Beans came out KILLER! If I was making beans again, I'd smoke the snot out of it again.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice!! Ring bologna is hard to find here. Actually I haven't seen it sold anywhere.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cold meat absorbs no more smoke than room temp meat.  You will get a better smoke ring with cold meat.

With that said, the only ways you can over smoke meat is by an improper burning fire or too much wood.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 28, 2011)

Using it for beans was the best option on that smoke.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 28, 2011)

Fine thinking job there Senor Pigs. You know actually the coonasses have a similar product called Andouille. Just a little rougher grind and different ingredient list. Specifically designed as seasoning meat. Takes a beer drinking cigarette smoker to take it straight..least the way Chef Folse taught me how to make it I made a bunch of old harcore skeptics break into a sweat a time or two. It was burning them up alive with heat and salt and way over smoked. They could not quit eating it. Was strange to watch. Now beanie weenies is my favorite food on earth so imagine that baloney tasted mighty down in there. 



			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea Jeff. A package of .99 cent dogs. a jar of beans are fine by me and the wife. Got to have ketchup on that deal tho.


----------

